
We Used WebAssembly to Speed Up Our Web App by 20X - mmcclure
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2019/04/webassembly-speed-web-app/
======
postalrat
Is wasm really faster than javascript? Can't the browser compile javascript
some something just as fast?

Or was the C code in this example better optimized?

